# mr dave fires back!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i knew it was coming,and i knew it involved cookies,but i didn't know he was into large sizes...lol

these things are huge! i had one of the walnuts already,and they are great!










some with sprinkles,and what i think is coffee,but i haven't opened it yet










and of course there were cigars,and he went large with them too!










nice shot david!
thank you very much!!

9405 5036 9930 0203 2174 71


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Well there we have it folks. Don't know if we can call it an epic battle cause Ron just keeps firing back. Poor David has no chance...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well done, David. However, my gut feeling is that Shuckins is still standing. Enjoy that you were able to dink his mailbox with some cookies and coffee... but it's okay to admit defeat at the hands of the master. We've all tried it... and we've all fallen short.



+1 on the sticks!

Enjoy the cigars, Ron, you're well-deserving of them!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope David owns that cookie shop, cause by the time Ron's done with him, he's going to be out of cigars LOL. 

Nice hit David, and Ron, enjoy a cookie for me. They do look freakin good.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone catch the DC at the bottomn of the page?? And by "anyone" I mean Mr. David.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> anyone catch the DC at the bottomn of the page?? And by "anyone" I mean Mr. David.


Doesn't that make it 4 massive explosions to 1 punch in the gut... not sure how he got that punch in, but it was a valiant effort


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Well its not like you didn't ask for it lol!
A well deserved bombing of a great BOTL!
Enjoy Ron The Bomb!


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

Cookies are always welcome!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I must say it was a bit of a let down.....I was waiting to be blown off my feet here in sunny Florida by Daves bombing of Ron....it is nice but not what I was totally expecting though! I do know this that Dave is going to pay dearly and will have one fine stash once this is all over. HHMMM, maybe Dave is a genius!!!


Oh, I must admit that the cookies do look very delicious!!!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr. Dave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Dave,

The cookies were a nice touch.

I will be sure to mention them at your upcoming memorial service...

Let loose the dogs of war!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice! And you hit him with the 10x66 lol.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome hit Dave...nice attempt..._but must see more firing!!!_

Ron, I am so glad that you are not putting up with this crap! As, you will CRUSH him!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If Dave really wants to make a splash...send Ron that EYE! LMAO


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well Dave, you did pick a worthy target, and it was a valiant try, but Ron is still standing, and eating cookies while launching countermeasures. You have at least gained some respect for trying, but the war is lost. you are now a citizen of Shuckinsland, and he is a fair and honorable leader.


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> If Dave really wants to make a splash...send Ron that EYE! LMAO


... thinking about it... someone better give me a good reason not to. It's tempting. I have a whole bag of eyes from growing up...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr. Dave said:


> ... I have a whole bag of eyes from growing up...


After just now finding and reviewing both of these threads, I must add that the above is about the most surreal statement I've yet seen on puff. I really must watch the intro videos now.

Nice dive into the pond, Dave! It was head first into some fairly shallow water, but good form. :ss

And the swimming here is perfect...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> After just now finding and reviewing both of these threads, I must add that the above is about the most surreal statement I've yet seen on puff. I really must watch the intro videos now.
> 
> Nice dive into the pond, Dave! It was head first into some fairly shallow water, but good form. :ss
> 
> And the swimming here is perfect...


That comment is about as awesome out of context as it is in context


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well interesting - not epic - but interesting. Kind of reminds me of the settlers vs the Mexican Army at the Alamo = a bit out manned there Dave... and Ron is STILL firing!! :kicknuts:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> That comment is about as awesome out of context as it is in context


^
Ant THIS is why Zogg is our resident mental case! ound:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Nice hit Mr. Dave....Enjoy Ron...looks like the ole treadmill has to be dusted off!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well interesting - not epic - but interesting. Kind of reminds me of the settlers vs the Mexican Army at the Alamo = a bit out manned there Dave... and Ron is STILL firing!! :kicknuts:


I have to...

*REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!! *

:whoo:


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Well done, David. However, my gut feeling is that Shuckins is still standing. Enjoy that you were able to dink his mailbox with some cookies and coffee... but it's okay to admit defeat at the hands of the master. We've all tried it... and *we've all fallen short*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hit!

The only way to really hit Ron hard though would be for all of us to pitch in together and buy him a B&M...

Even then, his stash would still eclipse the inventory...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> The only way to really hit Ron hard though would be for all of us to pitch in together and buy him a B&M...
> 
> Even then, his stash would still eclipse the inventory...


Nick, we _might_ need to ship him the island of the Dominican Republic too!

_Who am I kidding...we'd still lose! :kicknuts:_


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

That was my next thought...how much would it cost to purchase the entire ISOM?

I'll throw the first $100 in...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ^
> Ant THIS is why Zogg is our resident mental case! ound:


Seriously. All my future bombs (im plotting) will include one non-cigar related weird item just to show how freakin mental i am.


----------

